# I accedently spilled boiling water on my hand



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

was making tea and had a full cup that was boilling and I dropped it and it went all my hand.........I swear it hurts like a BIOTCH..It is from my kunckeles and half way down my arm.........Its all red and I have never felt a injury to myself this bad....It still feels really hot I cant stop bawling.....PLEASE HELP


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fir...-burns/FA00022


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Do you have any lavendar oil? I keep a big bottle in the kitchen for quick access for burns. It really helps a lot.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Go to a clinic or the ER. They can help determine what degree of burn it is and how it should be treated.

My mom had hot coffee on her hands and she got second and third degrees burns. It's not something that you play around with.


----------



## RolliePollie (May 10, 2006)

One time boiling water splashed on to me and soaked my shirt. I couldn't get it off quick enough, it was terrible. I never went to a clinic or ER, but I remember using oils to help treat it.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

OMG. When I was 13 I spilled boiling water from a pot of spaghetti all over my foot and lower leg and across some of my abdomen and waist. The handle of the pot was loose. Yeah. Bad.







:

I just ran it under cold water in the bath tub for a really long time. I think my mom finished making dinner. I never blistered and didn't think I needed ER care. I guess my mom didn't think about it, either.


----------



## Warda_Rose (Mar 1, 2006)

If it doesn't look too bad you could try vinegar or lemon juice. Or honey.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

I keep an aloe plant in the house for burns. The sap is very healing.


----------



## CNutty (Apr 18, 2006)

I did that a few years ago, a huge pot, accross my hand , and down my leg. Im so sorry hun, its the worst! I have since had a baby, and I would have trouble telling you which hurt more.
We had to call 911, and when the EMS came they had to make me pull my hand out of the ice water, I refused and 2 large men FORCED my hand out and into a towel. I understand that they had to do that, but IT HURT!!!!!!
I ice water will help, but if it hurts bad enough, go see the doc and get them to give you something (or a homeopath, whoever you see). Also, you should get it covered (lightly, and so it can breathe)
This is the worst, take care if yourself!


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

the numbe rone thing is keeping it in cold water as long as you can. Ideally, until it doesn't burn when you take itout of the water. Aftert that, lavender is good, as is aloe.

I once exploded a propane oven in my face (don't ask) and got burns all over my face. I kep it in cold water...I kept dunking my fac ein a basin of ice water, and applying ice water soaked cloth to my face...I kept that up for over an hour, until it mostly stopped burning. I ended up not even blistering on my face...but my hands had gotten burnt, too,much less badly than my face so I didn't even feel it until my face stopped hurting, and since I didn't do anything aobut them, THEY blistered. so, cold water for as long as possible.


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

I just re-read your post and realized you burned a bigger area than I thought. Can you go to the ER? If yous tart to get chills or shaky, definitely go to the ER.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

EEK, yeah, maybe this is ER-visit-worthy! That's a big area to hurt to badly
















but in future (and probably for smaller burns), buy a bottle of pure Vitamin E oil. Or even buy capsules and have a pin handy to puncture them.

I've tried all the natural burn remedies, including butchering my aloe plant, honey, vinegar, you name it. Vit. E is by far the best. The sooner you use it the better too. Once recently i burnt a tiny bit of my hand on the oven door, and thought, "oh, it's so tiny it doesn't need anything on it" WRONG! I had a painful scab for a week from that one "tiny" burn! Other, worse burns + Vit. E oil are usually gone completely the next morning


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

https://www.who.int/surgery/publicat...management.pdf

There are figures about half way through the link that show the rule of nine's that help you determine how much is burned. There's also a chart there that talks about the different types of burns and you can see how bad it is. If it's second degree or greater in a significant area, I'd go to the ER.

HTH


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Go to the ER. You don't want to mess with burns.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Yikes, I am thinking that I underestimated the severity of this. You should definitely have it checked out.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Any news? How are you feeling?


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

I hope you go to the ER, and I hope you feel better.

How would one use lavender oil on a burn? Neat, or mixed with a carrier oil?


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

I think you use lavendar oil neat.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I use lavender neat.


----------



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank You for the replys........I put my hand in vineger,and put lavender oil on it.....I then did aloe and the aloe really seemed to make it feel better,now I have 2 huge blisters(they popped already) and the rest of my hand arm is swollen and and diffrent shades of white red and pink.....It does feel a little better though half the day I was crying......I will go to the dr on tuesday if it looks funny or I feel like I need to.............I would have went today but figured they would just give me antibiotics







: and a tetnis shot.............

sadie_sabot-Ouch so sorry about your face ouch I cant even imagine.....

CNutty-Yes I would have to say this hurt more then having a baby atlest theres joy with the pain when giving birth....

Everyone else thank you for all the great tips and helping me out it truly means alot to me that you all cared I am very greatful THANK YOU







:


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

it sounds like a 2nd degree burn. i had one when i poured tea over my hand when i was 11, to make it worse i also had strep throat at the time. i had a huge blister at the point of impact, i still have the scar on my hand. burns are really crappy.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aquafina* 
Thank You for the replys........I put my hand in vineger,and put lavender oil on it.....I then did aloe and the aloe really seemed to make it feel better,now I have 2 huge blisters(they popped already) and the rest of my hand arm is swollen and and diffrent shades of white red and pink.....It does feel a little better though half the day I was crying......I will go to the dr on tuesday if it looks funny or I feel like I need to.............I would have went today but figured they would just give me antibiotics







: and a tetnis shot.............

sadie_sabot-Ouch so sorry about your face ouch I cant even imagine.....

CNutty-Yes I would have to say this hurt more then having a baby atlest theres joy with the pain when giving birth....

Everyone else thank you for all the great tips and helping me out it truly means alot to me that you all cared I am very greatful THANK YOU







:

Red WHITE and pink? White is usually an indication of dead skin and third degree burn. You should have a doc look at it just in case.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Did you go to the doctor?


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

raw honey applied regularly until it's healed will reduce scarring and keep the thing sterilized and debrised. I used it on my knee when I spilled boiling water on it.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jhow32000* 
raw honey applied regularly until it's healed will reduce scarring and keep the thing sterilized and debrised. I used it on my knee when I spilled boiling water on it.

















:


----------

